# Brewster, NY - Plow Business & (2) Ram 2500 Diesel Trucks For Sale



## Soarer (Aug 27, 2014)

Established residential driveway snow plowing business with 25+ loyal clients located in Brewster, NY. Generates between $900 and $1400 per plow run depending on how much snow is plowed. Each run takes 3 to 4 hours to complete with one driver and one truck. Clients are clustered in relatively close proximity for an efficient run with little driving between clients. Full records for the past 10 years showing revenue.

If buyer wishes, I will do a plow run with them to show them how to best plow each driveway and which obstacles to avoid. This is a turn-key business with loyal customers that pay on time. I have built it over the past 10 years but my other business has taken off and it's time to get out of the snow plowing business for me. Feel free to give me a call and ask whatever questions you may have.

Business Sale Price $5000

Two plow trucks for sale as well for $15,000 each.
2004 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Diesel with 7.5' Western Plow (Used as primary truck)
2003 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Diesel with 8' Meyer Plow (Back up truck)

Willing to work out a combo deal.


----------

